# Stained water - tanins + humic acids filtering out???



## sr20det (5 Jul 2012)

Query. I got some cattapa tea bags, added to my 25l nano on water change on Sat. Water did stain, loads actually, water went to a tea brown with one bag. 2nd day it faded a little. Looked black water, and me thinking fish are happier. As the days have gone on water stain has faded and faded. Today looking at the tank, its almost crystal again, not 100% but stain almost has faded completely. 

I have no carbon filteration just a sponge filter? Tesco molar clay substrate. Does tanins filter out in just a sponge?


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Stained water - tanins + humic acids*

could your molar clay substrate be acting as a filter and absorbing the tannins?


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Stained water - tanins + humic acids*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> could your molar clay substrate be acting as a filter and absorbing the tannins?


Not a clue, I was thinking that hence why I mentioned it, as I know clay does absorb nutrients minerals, etc but tanins?, but wouldn't expect it to strip 25 litres and water isn't filtered through substrate.  But hoping someone can confirm.


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Will be cleaning my tank this weekend, surely squeezing the sponge will release masses of brown tanins, and would indicate it is the sponge, else could well be sinking or soaked up by subtrate, in which case it must reach a point where it cant absorb no more.  Maybe I coninue to add, bags/leaves on water changes.

p.s. its a coopet P@H spray bar internal supllied with the Cubes.


----------



## san-ho-zay (6 Jul 2012)

Are you sure none of your sponges are carbon-impregnated? That would be most likely to be what is adsorbing the tannins. If that's the case, they will be stuck pretty well and you won't squeeze them out. I noticed from reading your journal that your HOB filter claims to contain active carbon -- did you take it out?






Perhaps you could do a test with the moler clay in a glass with some tannic water (a discarded cattapa bag or even cold tea) to see if that is taking the colour out?


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

san-ho-zay said:
			
		

> Are you sure none of your sponges are carbon-impregnated? That would be most likely to be what is adsorbing the tannins. If that's the case, they will be stuck pretty well and you won't squeeze them out. I noticed from reading your journal that your HOB filter claims to contain active carbon -- did you take it out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That filter is on anoter tank which does indeed have Carbon so can understand the cleaning aspect (the tank in question doesnt have a journal, so unrelated to my journal in sig, sorry for confusion), this is internal and looks:




with the spray bar attachment.  Just a black sponge inside, nothing else.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> san-ho-zay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black sponges sometimes are coated in active carbon, so this could be the issue! Good luck in this venture, as I may do a Rooty blackwater scape like I said before in my Ebi. 

Ady, have you seen the one at paddock farm? They have a nice blackwater setup. That has definitely made me think about doing one. 

Regards,


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Black sponges sometimes are coated in active carbon, so this could be the issue! Good luck in this venture, as I may do a Rooty blackwater scape like I said before in my Ebi.
> 
> Ady, have you seen the one at paddock farm? They have a nice blackwater setup. That has definitely made me think about doing one.
> 
> Regards,



Could well be, looking at it, it doesnt look to be coated with anything special, but meh, it is black and could well be.  I would assume over time, it will lose its effectiveness and will stop filtering.  So will just continue to add bags.

Yeah, to be honest, the fish in tank are all blackwater fish, Rasbora Hengeli and Pygmy Corrys, so thought might as well ensure they are happy and blackwater is their natural habitat I guess.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

Yeah keep going with it! Sounds like you've got it sussed! 

If you can get to a LFS grab a sheet of filter sponge for pond filters and cut it to suit! 

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## sr20det (9 Jul 2012)

Yeah, not so fussed, surprised the filters ability to be effective seeing as its a free one supplied with the P@H Cubes.  Water changed added some stained water, soon will add another Cattapa bag, maybe a leaf as i understand corrys may appreciate it


----------

